# Derek Jeter becomes first openly gay man to win SI Sportsman of the Year



## I Are Baboon (Nov 30, 2009)

Congrats to Derek Jeter.

Sports Illustrated names Derek Jeter 2009 SI Sportsman of Year - 2009 Sportsman of the Year - SI.com


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2009)

You scared me at first...not that I had any doubts.

Oh boy, I have a feeling Soxmuscle is going to hurl a huge one.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2009)

> Jeter's selection caps another outstanding season for the 35-year-old team captain and future Hall of Famer. In 2009 he batted .334 while leading the Yankees to their fifth World Series title in his 14 full seasons, their first since 2000 and their record 27th in franchise history. On Sept. 11 he passed *Lou Gehrig*'s franchise mark for base hits, which now stands at 2,747. In 2009 Jeter led the American League by reaching base 289 times, finished second in the league in hits (212), third in batting average and on-base percentage (.406), fourth in runs (107) and eighth in stolen bases (30). He was named an All-Star for the 10th time, including the sixth time as a starter, while winning his fourth AL Silver Slugger as the best hitting shortstop in the league and his fourth Gold Glove as the league's top defensive shortstop.





soxmuscle said:


> Please, dear god.. keep him in the lead off hole.
> 
> What was left of his gap power is evaporating and overall, he's been one of the worst regulars in the game a week through the season.
> 
> Once again, DO NOT TAKE HIM OUT OF THE LEAD OFF HOLE!


.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 30, 2009)

First Yankee ever to win that award.  That's hard to believe.  No Mike Gallego?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 30, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> First Yankee ever to win that award.  That's hard to believe.  No Mike Gallego?



He had that funky doo.
I was surprised also.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2009)

Jeter had a surprisingly good year.  A very good one, in fact.

Why "Sportsman of the year," ESPY's and other stupid awards that any player outside of a large market has no chance of winning are being discussed here is beyond me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2009)

And there should be no doubt in anybody's mind that he doesn't deserve the Gold Glove and hasn't since the first or second year since he originally won it.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 3, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Why "Sportsman of the year," ESPY's and other stupid awards that any player outside of a large market has no chance of winning are being discussed here is beyond me.



First gay winner.

Got it.


----------



## T_man (Jan 7, 2010)

he probably does have alot of extra practice with long hard stick-like things.


----------



## Baseball Insider (Jan 11, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> Congrats to Derek Jeter.


 
you dont have to hide your homosexuality by accusing athletes what you exactly are


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 12, 2010)

Baseball Insider said:


> you dont have to hide your homosexuality by accusing athletes what you exactly are



lol no UR the GAY!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2010)

Derek Jeter is now engaged, A-Rod and Soxmuscle are inconsolable.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 12, 2010)

Soxmuscle is of the belief that Minka Kelly is yet another overrated shortstop.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> Soxmuscle is of the belief that Minka Kelly is yet another overrated shortstop.


----------



## T_man (Jan 12, 2010)

Soxmuscle is homo?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2010)

T_man said:


> Soxmuscle is homo?


No.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2010)

Occasionally


----------

